# New Mattress!



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

My DW







begin complaining that the original mattress was starting to cause her some back pain. So we started looking into replacment mattresses. I did some research here and quite a few people have replaced the original mattress with one of those thick foam things. Or bought a foam pad as a mattress 'topper'. She did not want to go with either of those options.

We looked on-line at Camping World and a couple of other places. Ultimately our search led us to this. We purchased the RV Queen for $289.99. The shipping was free via UPS and no sales tax. It shipped from Oregon to our home in Roseville, CA in about 4 days. When it arrived, I was a little surprised as it came in a large, rectangular box, not the typical shape of a mattress! So we pulled out the mattress, it was fully wrapped in plastic and essentially shrinked wrapped with most of the air removed. We removed the plastic and the mattress unrolled and took on the typical shape. The instructions said to allow 24 hours for it to reach it's final form.

This past weekend my kids and I took our annual trip to Mt. Lassen. This was the first time to try it out. I am very pleased with it!







My DW and I prefer a firmer mattress and this one is perfect! It's a little bit thicker than the original, but fits just fine.

Anyway, for those of you looking to replace the orginal mattress, this is one more choice for you to consider.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Great find for people who need to go that route.







Price certainly seems reasonable.

John


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Like John said; great find - no cutting required.

Thor


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Herbicidal said:


> We removed the plastic and the mattress unrolled and took on the typical shape.


Wow, never heard of being able to do that with an inner-spring mattress!


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

California Jim said:


> We removed the plastic and the mattress unrolled and took on the typical shape.


Wow, never heard of being able to do that with an inner-spring mattress!








[/quote]
Yeah, I was a little surprised myself! Must be some of that "new" technology.


----------



## outtatown (Feb 15, 2005)

Our standard queen sheets fit our existing mattress, so we're thinking of going with a standard queen from the mattress store down the street. Think we can get one for a coupla hundred dollars. Why oh why can't they put a decent mattress in these things?


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

That sounds pretty slick Herb!

And you say these guys are in Oregon. Whereabouts did it ship from? Portland area?

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

We're happy with it! I believe it did come from Portland or a small community in the area. Here is a quote off their web site 'About us':
**********
"_About Excel Distributors

Thanks for your interest in Excel Distributors. Excel Distributors serves 3 specialty markets. Home Bedding, Truck Aftermarket, and RV Aftermarket.

Excel is the nations leading supplier of truck cab accessories that include name brands such as Pioneer Electronics, Phillips Temro, Jotto Desk, Paramount Bedding, and Tripp Lite. This truck aftermarket divison provides premium cab interior products that make the miles traveled more enjoyable and the nights more restful. The products offered by the truck aftermarket division includes: premium mattresses, top of the line stereo and navigation equipment, power inverters and wiring, in cab electronics and air ride seats. The truck divison offers dealer and fleet discounts for large purchases along with wholesale prices to owner operators.

The RV products division is dedicated to marketing to customers wishing to improve the overall quality of the RV they currently own. Excel's RV division offers discounts to dealers and RV clubs, simply contact us for details.

Finally the home bedding divison is an exclusive partnership with Paramount Bedding that allows Excel to distribute their premium mattress line direct to consumers nationwide. The premium product line includes pillowtop mattresses, latex mattresses, viscoelastic memory foam mattresses, air bed mattresses, bed frames, pillows, and mattress toppers. With the ability to deliver to any location within the lower 48 states, Excel can provide premium bedding products to consumers nationwide at a fraction of the retail cost found locally.

Our goal is to provide a seamless purchasing experience for all of our customers. If you have any questions or comments please feel free to let us know.

You can contact us at: [email protected] or by phone at 888-691-6801. We do have will call hours from 12:00PM to 2:00PM daily if you are in Portland, Oregon feel free to request a pickup at our warehouse._"
**********
So it looks like you can swing by and pick one up, or give one a try!


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

To be honest, 
I'm thinking of getting a high quality air mattress to go on my TT's queen bed. It's such a tight fit, and the weight of it makes it very difficult for one person to make up. Air mattresses have really come a long way, in improvements. I saw one on HSN, the other night that has no movement from side-to-side, due to how the air chambers are designed.
Just a thought!
Darlene


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

sgalady said:


> To be honest,
> I'm thinking of getting a high quality air mattress to go on my TT's queen bed. It's such a tight fit, and the weight of it makes it very difficult for one person to make up. Air mattresses have really come a long way, in improvements. I saw one on HSN, the other night that has no movement from side-to-side, due to how the air chambers are designed.
> Just a thought!
> Darlene


Do you remember the name of it?
I know "The Sleep Number" brand is out of my price range!

MaeJae


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> I'm thinking of getting a high quality air mattress to go on my TT's queen bed


That's what I've done for my sleeper sofa. I just air it up and it's good to go. In the morning, I release the air and fold it up right with the mattress. No muss, no fuss.

Hadn't thought about it for the queen bed, though. The DW and I have been sleeping on a blanket on top of the made up bed. No having to make it up every morning.

Mark


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Thanks for the tip, I really hate my mattresses it's like sleeping on a box spring without the mattress. Is it firm?

I have thought about air mattresses as well and even have one for the house that works great. But it is hard to not think about the days when I camped in a tent on a air mattress and was on rocks by morning. The air mattress I have in the house for company is a queen but when I tried to use it in my Tent trailer that also had a queen, I found it was to long.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

MaeJae said:


> To be honest,
> I'm thinking of getting a high quality air mattress to go on my TT's queen bed. It's such a tight fit, and the weight of it makes it very difficult for one person to make up. Air mattresses have really come a long way, in improvements. I saw one on HSN, the other night that has no movement from side-to-side, due to how the air chambers are designed.
> Just a thought!
> Darlene


Do you remember the name of it?
I know "The Sleep Number" brand is out of my price range!

MaeJae
[/quote]
Hi, MaeJae!
There's two that I was looking at. One is "Intex Bed-in-a-Bed Air Mattress" (that thing is really neat looking, and you can use the outer mattress with a baby, as well), and "Queen Supreme Airbed with Built-In 120V Air Pump". Just search on HSN.com for "air mattress". The first one is $149, and the 2nd is $49.99. I have a couple of double-bed size air mattresses, with the regular air-chanbers, and they sleep pretty decent, to be honest. Where'd I get those? That big blue box........Walmart!!







I haven't checked overstock.com, or Wallyworld for upgraded ones.
Also found this one on Overstock.com. It looks pretty interesting. http://www.overstock.com/cgi-bin/d2.cgi?PA...;PROD_ID=506132

Verstelle,
You can adjust the firmness by the amount of air you put in. Mine, I have already, can be semi-firm or hard as a rock, my choice!!
Darlene


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

Verstelle said:


> Thanks for the tip, I really hate my mattresses it's like sleeping on a box spring without the mattress. Is it firm?


Verstelle - The mattress I purchased is firm, but quite comfortable. A night and day improvement over the original mattress. At home we have a Select Comfort sleep number bed, but waayyy to pricey for our TT.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Herbicidal said:


> We're happy with it! I believe it did come from Portland or a small community in the area. Here is a quote off their web site 'About us':
> **********
> "_You can contact us at: [email protected] or by phone at 888-691-6801. We do have will call hours from 12:00PM to 2:00PM daily if you are in Portland, Oregon feel free to request a pickup at our warehouse._"
> **********
> So it looks like you can swing by and pick one up, or give one a try!


Herb,

Thanks for the info. I will see if I can track these guys down.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Thanks! sGaLady!

MaeJae


----------



## Txcamper (Apr 3, 2006)

That looks great.... please let us all know how it works out over several trips.. We like a firmer mattress also.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Replace the mattress or add a foam topper....ANYTHING is better then the trying to sleep on the stock mattress.


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Replace the mattress or add a foam topper....ANYTHING is better then the trying to sleep on the stock mattress.


AMEN AMEN AMEN! How come the manufacturers can't put a decent mattress in all rvs escapes all reason. The difference in cost can't be THAT much. Most would probably be glad to pay the extra anyway.


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Rubrhammer said:


> Replace the mattress or add a foam topper....ANYTHING is better then the trying to sleep on the stock mattress.


AMEN AMEN AMEN! How come the manufacturers can't put a decent mattress in all rvs escapes all reason. The difference in cost can't be THAT much. Most would probably be glad to pay the extra anyway.
[/quote]

I second that emotion!

Dan


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

I've slept on the new mattress a total of 4 nights now and I'm still very happy with the purchase. The REAL test will come when my DW gives it a try. The last two camping trips have been only me and the kids.


----------

